# Help me with light distance please?



## red_ss (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi every one, im trying to grow some weed and im new so please help me

I want to know how much distance should i keep bettwen the plant and a 28w flournce light in first days of growing?

Thanks


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Dec 9, 2007)

Well since its a floro u can keep it as close as 4 inches. IMO. Thats what i do anyway for veg. then for flower i hook up my hps but that has to be kept min 14" away due to heat and intensity of the bulb.


----------



## red_ss (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

is its a CFL ( compact floro light ) or a bar floro? if its a CFL , you want it 3 inches away from the very top of the plant and a circulation fan blowing air around your grow area.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

Depends on if its a CFL or a tube Fluro. CFL IMO need to be 4-6 inches off the plants as they do put off more heat than an tube fluro. tube fluros you can keep 1-3 inches off the plant tops because they release their heat from by the ends of the light (near the pins) CFLs heat throughout its whole structure.


----------



## red_ss (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey

Thank you guys.. but i dont know the differnce bettwen CFL and tube?

Here a picture of some lights..they look same as the one im using
http://img.alibaba.com/sitemap/archives/images/qu50054634bo_Compact_Fluorescent_Lamp___U_Type.jpg

Thanks


----------

